# RV Norcold Fridge and Atwood Water Heater



## steverobinson (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi
Just found the site and it looks really informative - and I find a couple of racing chums posting !

My '89 Georgie Boy Impulse has never given any trouble until last week when the Atwood water heater refused to light - the igniter goes for a few seconds but it wont light the burner.

Then lo and behold just now the fridge won't run. Again, the igniter is clicking away and I can see a spark, but it won't fire up the gas burner.

Got plenty of LPG, hob works fine.

Am I just unlucky and I need a maintenance chappy - or is there something simple I can do ?

Any suggestions for local service of Atwood/Norcold around Bradford/Leeds/York/Selby ?

Steve


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Steve, your in luck! I have just the man for the job.

Call Duncan of Star Spangled Spanner: 07738 669938

He may not answer though as he's at my birthday bash at the moment! But he lives in your area and will get you sorted.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We had similar problems which were cured by WD 40 . However I asked the question on here and on rvfulltiming and there are loads of possible answers as to what is wrong. Have a look at www.rvmobile.com and go to the forum. It might help with the fridge
If not have a word with Oakwell motorhomes at Wakefield. They will know someone local


----------



## steverobinson (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the quick responses Snelly and Billym.

Texted Duncan - hope you have a great time Snelly.

Copious WD40 applied - we'll see what tomorrow brings - cold beer and hot shower hopefully.

Steve


----------



## steverobinson (Jun 22, 2007)

Just like to thank "Snelly" for his introduction to Duncan at Star Spangled Spanner - he sorted fridge and heater and he is now my No1 maintenance guy when needed !
Steve


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

What was the problem then, Steve?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

steverobinson said:


> Just like to thank "Snelly" for his introduction to Duncan at Star Spangled Spanner - he sorted fridge and heater and he is now my No1 maintenance guy when needed !
> Steve


He's the "star" in star spangled spanner, such a spot on guy. Im glad he got you sorted out.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

paulmj said:


> What was the problem then, Steve?


BUMP! Cos i too would like to know why both the fridge AND the heater went down at the same time 8O

Ta :lol:


----------

